# Door glue up fixture



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Awhile back I posted a project(see link below)utilizing an old W/T lathe bed.Anyway,its all finished....painted....hand done lettering,yada,yada.Its been earning its keep in Tig welding world.Was deffinately worth the effort.

Well,today had to knock out some M&T Cherry doors,they're gettin glass inside so there wasn't a dado cut,it'll be chomped out on the inside with router.....whatever,that ain't the point.

So,whilst figuring out the quickest way to get these doors glued up I looked at the lathe bed........yeeeeup,that'll work.It makes a GREAT fixture for glue'n up doors,"stupid fast".And yes I took pics....they are forthcoming.Got to get somebody to help me load the pics,computer's still acting goofy in this area.Stay tuned.BW





http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/boxed-ways-23767/


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Here it is.....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice bed! :thumbsup:

prolly endless uses.... :smile:


----------

